# Greetings from Tokyo



## Umi_Yu (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi, I am Umi from Tokyo, Japan.

I used to work in IT industry but found great pleasure and fun in the area of media music/sound production.

Now I am working full time in a music production company in Tokyo and have done some film soundtrack and commercials.

Though the music industry in Japan has its own unique characteristics due to its culture, I prefer the fusion of music and modern sound technology in a universal culture background.

I have been in this industry since 2015 (full time from 2019...) and have connection with modular synths community and composers/producers in both Japan and China. I met Christian Henson in Tokyo twice and have been a heavy Spitfire Audio user and supporter for 5 years.

Looking forwards to learning more here!

Thanks!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 6, 2020)

Vi-C にようこそ!
うみさんはChristianに合うことに私は羨ましいですよ。:D


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 6, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Vi-C にようこそ!
> うみさんはChristianに合うことに私は羨ましいですよ。:D


Your Japanese is GOOD!


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 6, 2020)

welcome


----------



## JohnG (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi Umi,

Welcome.

Kind regards,

John Graham


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 6, 2020)

ウミさん、よろしく！

When you say Japan has a unique music culture could you say more about it?
I have some connections there, scored a Japanese documentary not long ago and have been studying Japanese for some months now to be ready to connect with more Japanese film makers/producer.

ありがとうございます


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 7, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> Your Japanese is GOOD!


Haha thanks, it was long time ago.
I almost forgeverything.

I am fond of Japan and have many connections there... but not in music.

Warm welcome here


----------



## chocobitz825 (Jul 7, 2020)

よろしく！


----------



## VgsA (Jul 7, 2020)

よろしくおねがいします！


----------



## nspaas (Jul 8, 2020)

Yoroshiko onegaishimasu!


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 13, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> ウミさん、よろしく！
> 
> When you say Japan has a unique music culture could you say more about it?
> I have some connections there, scored a Japanese documentary not long ago and have been studying Japanese for some months now to be ready to connect with more Japanese film makers/producer.
> ...


Hi, Caffrey!

Sorry for my late reply (Got some deadlines last week).

The uniqueness of music culture in Japan I think:

1, The media music business is dominated by commercial music production companies.

Independent composer or producer in Japan would have limited access to the opportunities for making music/sound for TV, film or games. Especially in the realm of TV programs(TV drama, anime, etc), if you don't belong to a production company it is almost impossible to get any contract. Many production companies have been in the industry for years and have deep connections with those major TV stations. In many cases, those TV stations will assign music production contracts to those production companies they have connection and then production companies will assign the job to composers they have. It is more like a traditional business with more consideration of connections and tradition. However, in the area of film and games, the situation is better as directors/producers have power to choose composers they like. Netflix and giant Chinese game companies like Tencent have impacted the content industry in Japan these years and also are reshaping the content music industry in Japan, which I think is good news. Also high quality royalty free music services have impacts. As I know NHK (national broadcasting network in Japan) has been using artist.io for low budget projects for almost 2-3 years and they think it is good.

2, Deep band music culture: 

While EDM/Hip-Hop music dominate the rest of world and more young generations think playing instruments in a band is old fashion, Japan still have many young great players doing great music in the form of band. I think Japanese have successfully absorbed the spirit of Rock, Jazz, Fusion, Metal, Pop, Funk etc, and have reshaped them in Japanese style in term of sound, colour of the chord progression, play style. The identity is clear. Japanese City pop, Japanese Rock, Japanese animation songs and Japanese Jazz Fusion I think are good examples.

3, Sound color

This might be subtle and hard to understand. If you listen to Japanese music, particularly in form of orchestra, the sound can be easily identified. The orchestration style and even the mix have some kind of unique favour, which is rare to be heard in other places (Opening music for NHK Taiga Dramas might help you understand. Works from Ryuichi Sakamoto, Hitoshi Sakimoto, Joe Hisaishi are also representative). I don't know why this happened and can only guess the culture influence behind.

I hope this could help you!


----------



## darcvision (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello, Welcome to this forum. i have a few question..

1. How did you start working at music production company? do they're reaching you? or you need to have a connection with someone from their company?

2. What's your favorite japanese composer?

Arigatogozaimashita


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 13, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> Hi, Caffrey!
> 
> Sorry for my late reply (Got some deadlines last week).
> 
> ...



Very interesting thank you!


----------



## Tice (Jul 13, 2020)

Hey, welcome to the forum! I love getting an insider's perspective on the Japanese music industry! It's definitely something I'd love to find myself being a part of one day...
Do non-Japanese composers ever get to be a part of those production companies you talked about?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jul 13, 2020)

Tice said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum! I love getting an insider's perspective on the Japanese music industry! It's definitely something I'd love to find myself being a part of one day...
> Do non-Japanese composers ever get to be a part of those production companies you talked about?



there's a series I really like called "Violet Evergarden", the composer is called Evan Call. amazing music. Here's an article on how he got there from Berklee: https://atmafunomena.wordpress.com/...w-evan-call-from-berklee-to-leidenschaftlich/


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Jul 13, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> Hi, I am Umi from Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> I used to work in IT industry but found great pleasure and fun in the area of media music/sound production.
> 
> ...


Hi. Welcome to the forum. Nice to meet you


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 21, 2020)

stefandy31 said:


> Hello, Welcome to this forum. i have a few question..
> 
> 1. How did you start working at music production company? do they're reaching you? or you need to have a connection with someone from their company?
> 
> ...



Hi! Sorry for my super late reply!

1, I used to work in a IT company, which develops and provide ERP software service (like SAP) in Tokyo but found music production for media too fun to stop. Then I started my side work in music production along with IT job. One day I found I can maintain a minimum life with my music production income and then quit IT company. Before I quit IT job, actually I have been active in this music production area for more than two years with some works and have known people and the industry to some extent. So when I start full-time work in music production, it was not difficult for me to get opportunities. Also there are more and more business chances from other countries like US and China, people with multi-language skill are welcomed in this industry.

2, It is really hard to tell my favourite Japanese composer as there are many very talented composers here. In terms of global influence and culture impact, I think Ryuichi Sakamoto is my favourite. Sakamoto's works are fusion of the East and the West, modern technologies and classical manners and have earned global reputation in both media music and art music areas.


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 21, 2020)

N.Caffrey said:


> there's a series I really like called "Violet Evergarden", the composer is called Evan Call. amazing music. Here's an article on how he got there from Berklee: https://atmafunomena.wordpress.com/...w-evan-call-from-berklee-to-leidenschaftlich/



I know Evan Call's company called MiracleBus and have worked with them once. There is another guy from Sweden working in Yasuharu Takanashi (the one who created music for anime "Naruto")'s company. If you have Japanese skills there would be more chances in Japan I think.


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 21, 2020)

Tice said:


> Hey, welcome to the forum! I love getting an insider's perspective on the Japanese music industry! It's definitely something I'd love to find myself being a part of one day...
> Do non-Japanese composers ever get to be a part of those production companies you talked about?



Sure. Some Japanese production companies are trying to be an agency for non-Japanese composers. For example, there is a company called Grandfunk, which is famous for its long relationship with composer Yoko Kanno. Grandfunk contacted Don Davis, the one composed music for The Matrix Trilogy, to compose music for movie Tokyo Ghoul, which is a famous comic series in Japan. I think there is gonna be more chances for non-Japanese composers and creators to get chances in Japan.


----------



## Tice (Jul 21, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> Sure. Some Japanese production companies are trying to be an agency for non-Japanese composers. For example, there is a company called Grandfunk, which is famous for its long relationship with composer Yoko Kanno. Grandfunk contacted Don Davis, the one composed music for The Matrix Trilogy, to compose music for movie Tokyo Ghoul, which is a famous comic series in Japan. I think there is gonna be more chances for non-Japanese composers and creators to get chances in Japan.



I'm very glad to hear that!


----------



## kleotessard (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Umi san! ようこそ　うみさん
And thank you so much for all the informations you provided so far in this thread.
I'm not a great contributor but I love this place and I wish you'll have fun here.


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 21, 2020)

I see Tōkyō as a kind of heaven for musicians :
- incredible music shops (Harajuku’s Five G Music is something to visit)
- rehearsal studios (small but what a nice selection of amps & instruments, and not even expensive)
- nice venues with top gear & acoustics
- and excellent service


----------



## NDRU (Jul 21, 2020)

Welcome Umi san!


----------



## alexandrost (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm in a similar boat as you Umi, would like to learn more about how you transitioned from the IT sector into full time composing. (Welcome by the way!)


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 22, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> I see Tōkyō as a kind of heaven for musicians :
> - incredible music shops (Harajuku’s Five G Music is something to visit)
> - rehearsal studios (small but what a nice selection of amps & instruments, and not even expensive)
> - nice venues with top gear & acoustics
> - and excellent service


Five G is really a synth heaven! Roland also has a AIRA studio around Harajuku.
Black Cooperation builds their famous CS-80 like synth--Deckard's Dream and Kijimi in a small office in Shibuya.
So many music genius here!


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 22, 2020)

alexandrost said:


> I'm in a similar boat as you Umi, would like to learn more about how you transitioned from the IT sector into full time composing. (Welcome by the way!)



Hi!

It was really a rare chance for me to get my first scoring job, which I think is totally lucky.
But one thing I think I can share (with my limited experience though) is that modern media music production is far beyond music production than before as modern technology plays a very important role.

Computers have made the boundary among composing, arranging and sound design blurry. Therefore, IT background/Knowledge definitely can help expand the capability of sound creation, particularly in game music area.
In my situation, my first and second scoring job were all done by myself and the IT knowledge helped me identify problems, solve problems and create something new.

In the area of interactive music, I think IT skills are indispensable. It is all about critical thinking, logics and coding for realization. Some of my friends in interactive music area have started using Wwise, which is a game audio middle ware, as a DAW. Max programming is also a key skill in that area. 

Hope this can help you!


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 22, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> Five G is really a synth heaven! Roland also has a AIRA studio around Harajuku.
> Black Cooperation builds their famous CS-80 like synth--Deckard's Dream and Kijimi in a small office in Shibuya.
> So many music genius here!


Oh, didn’t know about that !
Where are you located in Tōkyō?


----------



## Umi_Yu (Jul 23, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Oh, didn’t know about that !
> Where are you located in Tōkyō?



My company is located in Toranomon area in Minato Ward, which is in the center of Tokyo and closed to the Tokyo Imperial Palace.

I am living in Setagaya Ward where has convenient access to Shibuya area.


----------



## Tice (Jul 23, 2020)

Umi_Yu said:


> My company is located in Toranomon area in Minato Ward, which is in the center of Tokyo and closed to the Tokyo Imperial Palace.
> 
> I am living in Setagaya Ward where has convenient access to Shibuya area.


Oh, I've been there. (Minato ward) Beautiful section of the city. I really want to go back to Tokyo when Corona finally gets defeated!


----------

